# Bringing aging parent to Spain



## inbarcelona (Oct 29, 2010)

I live and work in Spain. I'm an autonoma, originally from the USA. My mother is aging and needs to live in serviced medical facility. If I were to bring her to Spain, what would her options be in terms of long-term medical care? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

inbarcelona said:


> I live and work in Spain. I'm an autonoma, originally from the USA. My mother is aging and needs to live in serviced medical facility. If I were to bring her to Spain, what would her options be in terms of long-term medical care? Thanks in advance for any advice.


Since (presumably) she is not an EU citizen she would need to pay for private health care. This would give her access to medical facilities that are as good as anywhere in Europe, and probably costs a lot less than in the US. There are residential care homes and sheltered housing complexes in all big cities.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing to remember if you're thinking of bringing an aged parent from the US to anywhere else in the world - their Medicare becomes completely worthless outside the US. It will be pay-as-you-go for all medical services unless you can find insurance for her or somehow get her in as a dependent under your insurance.

There's also the matter of whether or not she speaks the local language. Even if you were going to have her living with you at home, not speaking the language really limits her range of activities (television, reading material, meeting other people).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

